
What you need to do deep learning - billysbeanes
http://www.fast.ai/2017/11/16/what-you-need/
======
giacaglia
This article is super interesting. It says that in production you won't need a
GPU but from what I understood DeepMind uses 2 TPUs to run their AlphaGo Zero
program and Tesla has a Nvidia Drive PX2. Is that correct or do they only use
the CPU to run their programs?

